

The Copyright Lobby Absolutely Loves Child Pornography - alexkay
http://torrentfreak.com/the-copyright-lobby-absolutely-loves-child-pornography-110709/

======
nextparadigms
_“We pointed out to [the governor] that there are overlaps between the child
porn problem and piracy,” Mr. Sherman [The RIAA president] said_

If most politicians knew anything about technology, they'd probably laugh him
out of the building for saying that.

